# Ruger Speed Six' ... +P' ammo?



## QuickDrawMcGraw (Oct 18, 2012)

Woop woop! .. just made the last payment' & picked up' my new
Ruger Speed Six' last night, (still all giddy with new gun lust)*
38' spc .. 2-3/4" & in beautiful like new condition' $350.oo total
Will try to get some pics of her this weekend.

I was wondering if its ok to use +P ammo?
No mention of it on gun or in manual.
& if any of you "Ruger 6" enthusiests would have a clue as to
the manufacture date? (159-85756)
Thanks for lookin.

~ Joe


----------



## Nanuk (Oct 13, 2012)

Very nice!

Those were also chambered in 357 magnum, you cannot shoot enough +p 38's to hurt it.

That is one of my favorites.


----------



## QuickDrawMcGraw (Oct 18, 2012)

Hey' Thank you very much for the info Nanuk*
Thats kinda what I'm gathering.
Cant wait to take her for a spin this weekend.
.. I found out it was born in 1984'
Pretty darn clean for being 28*
Thanks again

~ Joe

1 -









2 -









---> Is the speed six rated for +p? - Ruger Forum

---> Ruger Security Six, Single Six, Service Six Serial Number History


----------



## Powhatan (Apr 11, 2012)

Beautiful gun..We have the exact same gun except chambered for 357 mag.. love the gun. We did put the hogue grips on it..makes it a sweet shooter.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Nice firearm...........


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

They don't make them any better than that one. You can shoot +P's in it for the rest of your life and never hurt that revolver. Good luck with it.:smt033


----------



## sleepy (Dec 5, 2012)

I have one with Pacmeyer grips on it and I absolutely love that gun. The wood grips look great!


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

I just purchased a minty stainless speed six in 9mm, Houge wood grips..........my favorite revolver.


----------



## Nanuk (Oct 13, 2012)

Very nice.... I just brought home a Police Service Six that literally spent the last 30 years stored in a leather holster, and it looks like it... Less than $250 OTD...Made in 1975- I was a freshman in high school...


----------



## bentmetal (Jan 4, 2013)

*Ruger Speed Six*

HEY I have a speed six in a 357 with pacmeyer grips and a bullseye spring kit which lowers the trigger pull down to 4pounds in double action and all most a hair in single , WHAT a sweet shooter . bought the gun when I was 25 and I'm 57 now so I've had her for a while


----------



## ScottieG59 (Dec 24, 2012)

When I turned 21, I bought a Ruger Speed Six 357 Magnum with a 2 3/4" barrel. That was over 30 years ago. It is still in great shape and was my carry gun for many years. 

Back when I got it, I though of it as a small carry gun. I ate the hot loads without any issues. I could not say the same with my S&W Model 19. 

I really like that it is so easy to take the Ruger Speed Six apart. It is a very slick design.


----------

